
What happens when 2 phones running a contact tracing app do when in proximity - creolabs
https://twitter.com/qzervaas/status/1251001445563826177
======
skoskie
Interesting that even here there is criticism over capturing the time and date
of contact.

There are degrees of privacy, and therefore there are people who will always
hold positions at the extreme ends of those degrees.

